
Ask HN: Using a version control system for your resume? - toexitthedonut
I often come across advice to have different resumes for different types of companies, and to continue making it up to date. As a living, breathing document, is it a good candidate for applying a VCS to? For instance branches for different resume types, but sharing common content. What are your thoughts on applying version control to your resume? I don&#x27;t think this idea is an original one, but I don&#x27;t see it mentioned much.
======
dozzie
It works better to keep a version controlled indiscriminate list of every
single project and position and assignment and achievement you've ever done
(plus a resume template). With that you can easily choose relevant points for
a specific position at hand.

------
jpace121
I have my resume in LaTeX and keep versions of it tracked in Git, which works
pretty well for me.

One thing I like about using LaTeX is that I can comment and uncomment bullets
for various jobs I've done and modify the job description based on what I'm
applying for.

I don't think tracking a doc or pdf file would work as well.

------
bgammon
I do not build my resume from scratch. Often it is exported to PDF from some
other service. I store this PDF in the git repository for my website, which is
published on GitHub Pages. So inevitably, my resume has snapshots.

File formats like PDF do not lend themselves to version control. It would be
hard to merge improvements on a shared "feature" of your resume from one
branch into another branch.

~~~
toexitthedonut
I tend to use the .doc format and edit locally on my computer, and only export
to PDF when I'm ready to send out the resume. I'm not certain if .doc would be
much easier format to share changes on a resume.

